# Standard Pics and Videos from the Memphis Show



## amerique2

Here we go again...

The first two videos are of B; the last two are of the standard dogs in the Open class. One was WD on Saturday, the other WD on Sunday.





















Yea! Success posting videos--so exciting!


----------



## Olie

Very nice looking dogs! I like the last walk with the black male. 

The red in the first picture is sweet!


----------



## NOLA Standards

B is too much. She's going to "B" quite the showgirl once I get her settled and trained.

And maybe grow just a little hair! ha

Thanks so much for the videos and the photo!

Tabatha


----------



## cbrand

Oooh good video. The one of Open dog is a good example of a BAD down and back. See how he throws his front around?


----------



## NOLA Standards

Mmmhmmm

And pro handlers on both. Half brothers I think from the same breeder.

Course B walked on her back legs part of the way around the ring...  glad Glenn didn't post that! ha

I usually like to see videos though Helps so much with improving


----------



## wishpoo

Oh , very pretty heads and expressions in reds :beauty: !!!!

I was not particularly impressed with blacks - maybe because in my area there are just drop-dead gorgeous dogs around :noidea: so I got "spoiled" looking at them at local shows :rolffleyes:


----------



## spoospirit

_Thanks for sharing your pics and videos. That is a gorgeous head shot of the red! _


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Antionette is a beautiful girl, and the baby is quite the looker too. Congrats and all the best for their future careers.


----------



## thestars

Looking good RED girls! Way to go!


----------



## NOLA Standards

Thanks!

Had some real issues getting Annie's hair done up for that show. She was in oil the couple of weeks before, and out only 3 days. I had a lot of trouble this summer letting her get too hot/humid and wanting to mat.

This shot is just before her class at our specialty (we won our class of 4 but not WB hwell: )



Agree on the blacks. (Have to be careful though as I know the breeder) In our region my friend, Keith Burbank has Hightide Aiden at Firenze - the young male out of Avatar Concord -who I just LOVE - he looks, stacks and stands like his famous dad. Unfortunately I never saw Malte show, but am told it was breathtaking. 

Also, a Huffish boy just finished - he was very nice as well.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Nola...is there a conditioning oil or growth enhancer you use on Antionette to get her top knot to grow so well? She is not very old is she to have such a glorious head piece? I am asking because I have a black youngster who is being shown and can use all the tips I can get. He is a coat growing machine, but still has the baby top knot, and my soul...looking at your girl, I wonder if his head will ever look like that! It is amazing!


----------



## NOLA Standards

Now you are asking me to share my secrets...

But since they are secrets that were shared with me in the first place... 


To a degree I suppose it's what works best for you, but she is single banded, not split down the middle - I was loosing more hair that way. 

Our last band is an inch from the end of her hair. I use people hair clips to join the bands and keep them out of her eyes. The little plastic ones

NEVER brush dry - mist first with either oil mix (talk about that later) or diluted Crown Royal # 3.

Top knot brushed with a pin brush - anti static - the long tinned Chris Christianson model. NEVER slickered unless prepping for show and don't flick your wrist - it breaks the ends.

She's bathed once a week and brushed out every 2 days. (I have OCD and ADD so periodically I forget what I am obessing about - no meds - hee hee he)

I use Summerwinds Protect a Coat and Fine L Shine. Probably once a month she gets a heavy duty moisture treatment - Biolage Conditioning Balm - I leave her in it for 10 - 15 minutes before we wash out.

She has a really good coat and I've been obessive, but have also always had long hair myself, so I understand how to grow hair long that is fine and dry to begin with. 

From Feb to April of last year she was in heavy oil. Paul Mitchell The Conditioner mixed with Keri. That was our coat change period and also when she was cut into Continental. That stuff was like Jeri Curl from the 80's but it saved our sanity (no matting!) I'd just take her and the grooming table outside and blow the gunk and fuzz out every 2 - 3 days.


Now we use Protect a Coat and Fine L Shine mixed. If I don't leave her in that, I have a weeker solution that I mist her coat with when I brush througout the week.


Also, no one TOUCHES her topknot. Me only when we are grooming. I'm a freak about it and everyone knows not to pet the dog on the top of the head. I have patted a girl on the top of her head before at a show when she walked up and petted Antoinette on the top of her head.:wacko: I mean really, do we roll and prep and spray up our hair to go around greeting each other smacking our hands on the top of each others coifs??? (pet peeve)


And she doesn't get mouthed on by other dogs.

EVER

Marques plays with her but long ago he learned "No Bite" so he only goes after her legs.

He and Kingston (our fat lazy lab friend who barely moves) are the only 2 she gets to play with unsupervised.

B and she do not get to play. Mostly because Antoinette wants to hold B down by the neck...

Tabatha

PS Antoinette was 17 months in that photo


----------



## NOLA Standards

Credit should go to Michele Polito - Allure Standard Poodles and The Allure Pet Salon in Atlanta, Ga.

She's been and incredible teacher - sharing with me years of experience and coaching me constantly.

An awesome person, she loves and understands the animals, knows the breed standard like the back of her hand and has a God given "eye". She bred Danielle - Stargazer Lafemme Allure who won the OPEN class at PCA a few years ago and also an Award of Merit another year.

Her Marcella (Danielle's puppy) won the Bred By Bitch class at PCA this year. And, several of Danielle's offspring have been as spectacular as Marcella. I believe Ora's boy is Michele and Lavonne's breeding -just to give you an idea of the line she has produced.

Her grooming is also some of the best you will ever see.

I've been very blessed to have met her and to have her take an interest in my redheads!!!


----------



## amerique2

Cbrand, sometimes I can see that something's not right about the poodle's movement but can't pick out exactly what it is. I see what you're talking about. Videos make it so much easier to analyze what's good and bad about their movement, as well as see the temperament. Even though stills are great for looking at structure, the total package shines through with the videos. I learn something from each show--from how the poodles are groomed, to how they are handled, how they show and how different judges judge. Hoping this experience will help me down the line with a show puppy.

Tabitha, I don't know how you managed to show 2 girls in back to back classes! You did well!


----------



## NOLA Standards

Truthfully I didn't have them put together all that well :doh: But I'm learning to handle it (or them).

Wouldn't mind a class between them!


Tab


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

NOLA Standards said:


> Credit should go to Michele Polito - Allure Standard Poodles and The Allure Pet Salon in Atlanta, Ga.
> 
> She's been and incredible teacher - sharing with me years of experience and coaching me constantly.
> 
> An awesome person, she loves and understands the animals, knows the breed standard like the back of her hand and has a God given "eye". She bred Danielle - Stargazer Lafemme Allure who won the OPEN class at PCA a few years ago and also an Award of Merit another year.
> 
> Her Marcella (Danielle's puppy) won the Bred By Bitch class at PCA this year. And, several of Danielle's offspring have been as spectacular as Marcella. I believe Ora's boy is Michele and Lavonne's breeding -just to give you an idea of the line she has produced.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing all of this information. I am going to need all the help I can get with this woolly mammoth.
> 
> You are blessed to have such remarkable teachers and mentors. What they have taught you is shining through. Those girls are delicious!


----------

